# Any new XDM Compact owners out there?



## Swamp Fox (Oct 2, 2009)

Just looking for some feedback on your initial impressions of the new XDM Compact. Tax time's coming and I am looking for a nice home defense/cc pistol. I like the use of the flush and extended mags. Has anyone noticed any functional issues with the gun? I am looking at a 40S&W model. Looks like a very nice package.


----------



## sharpshooter (Jan 26, 2011)

I just bought the XDM 3.8 9mm. Can't add much though, haven't shot it yet but, I'm really looking forward to it. It seems pretty concealable to me with the flush clip. The gun comes with a paddle holster so I tried it out in the store. I'll be sure to report back after I hit the range with it


----------



## bman505 (Feb 26, 2011)

I have had mine for about three weeks now. I have only put about 150 rounds though it. So far, flawless. I absolutely love it. I also have an xd sc .40. Love that thing as well.


----------



## SHOOT (Aug 21, 2010)

I have a few XDm's and getting the new "compact" any day (as soon as I can decide between the 9 and 40). Good thing about the 40 is you can get a 9mm "conversion" barrel for it. I did for my 3.8 .40. They're a few out there and I chose Bar-Sto. Here's a few pics I took of mine but still thinking about a 9 for the new one . . . .


----------



## SHOOT (Aug 21, 2010)

I have a few XDm's and getting the new "compact" any day (as soon as I can decide between the 9 and 40). Good thing about the 40 is you can get a 9mm "conversion" barrel for it. I did for my 3.8 .40. They're a few out there and I chose *Bar-Sto*. Here's a few pics I took . . .


----------



## themayer78 (Jan 23, 2008)

^that BarSto looks nice.

Just added an XDm 40 3.8 compact to the lineup. Haven't even shot it yet and I'm daydreaming about getting a 357sig barrel for it


----------



## Izzoquazzo (May 28, 2011)

Do these companies offer .40 cal barrels to swap out a 9mm? Should work just the same. Just a new barrel and magazines.


----------



## sharpshooter (Jan 26, 2011)

I put 100rds through my xdm 3.8 9mm today. Loved it!! very nice


----------



## bman505 (Feb 26, 2011)

Great shooting guns aren't they. I really enjoy mine!


----------

